# Need opinion for afternoon session exam- FE



## sasmita (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi All

I need help regarding which subject should I select for FE afternoon session. I am basically BE Civil but that was really quite a long time ago. I just want to know what is this " others discipline " in afternoon session. Has anyone opted for it in past and passed FE exam. Please I need help.

Regards

Sasmita


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 25, 2012)

its basically a repeat of the morning session but on crack


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Jul 25, 2012)

other disciplines is a rename for general....so bacically is the same as morning section but the problems are harder to solve compared to the morning section.


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Jul 26, 2012)

I took the EIT several years out of college and went with the "other disciplines" exam.

I looked at the afternoon topics for Mechanical (which can be found on the NCEES website) and there were too many subjects that I just wasn't too familiar with. The FERM is geared toward the general exam, so I figured it would just be easier to stick with those topics instead of adding even more subjects I had learn.

My advice is take a look at the topics in the Civil exam. If you're familiar with them, it might be beneficial to take that afternoon exam - it's tough to say since everyone is different.


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 26, 2012)

I agree with Jonhnny123. I took the FE exam 6 years after I graduated. I didn't want to spend time learning additional topics for the afternoon session so I took the general - other disciplines section. I'm mechanical also. If you take a look at the breakdown of the morning and afternoon sessions and make sure to study the topic areas, you'll be fine. There are some areas such as biology which only appear in the afternoon. I studied using the Lindeburg manual and also ppi2pass bank of online questions. I think that helped a lot. I also took a review course. The afternoon problems were longer and harder but not impossible.


----------



## sasmita (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you all for responding. I have been away from civil engineering books for a while. So I think I should go with others discipline exam in the afternoon session.


----------



## soma (Jul 26, 2012)

It is better to choose your specialized discipline for the afternoon exam, which you will need for your PE exam in future anyway. I took FE last year and chose my discipline Electrical for the afternoon session.I am glad I did it because I felt comfortable answering my discipline specific questions. Now I am going to take PE exam in October and I feel that the preparation I did for FE afternoon session has given me a head start.


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 26, 2012)

Took and passed the FE with general afternoon session in April 2011. Took and passed the Mechanical PE with mechanical systems and materials afternoon section in April 2012. I still felt like I had an advantage in taking the 2 exams so closely. The prep work I did in studying for the FE was a good foundation for studying for the PE. Ultimately you have to choose what you're most comfortable with and take it one step at a time. The goal right now is to pass the FE. Worry about the PE afterwards.


----------



## newbie_2012 (Jul 28, 2012)

I took civil for PM section in FE. It requires you to prepare extra subjects but questions were easy if you are familiar with the subjects.

First I did not find much study material to prepare for civil pm section. I took review course from school PE. It was very helpful and material provided for am and pm sections were worth for FE test.


----------



## kenny911 (Jul 30, 2012)

I took general for the afternoon. To me it was easier because it was a continuation of the morning and I didn't have to study civil. Passed the PE the following year so it worked out in case anyone is worried that they won't be prepared for the PE.


----------



## sasmita (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your responses....


----------

